# Kip's Theme Song



## gradygirl (Aug 22, 2006)

No way, I was looking and I found Kip's theme song.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Wh-2KwuOvNM


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> No way, I was looking and I found Kip's theme song.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Wh-2KwuOvNM



Crap.......you had to find the one where "Chuck" was singing............


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 22, 2006)

Of course, dude. There is no other that can compare!


----------

